# I NEED a replacement fence......Craftsman table saw



## AGC (Jan 28, 2009)

*I NEED a replacement fence......Craftsman table saw*

Although my saw is fine, my fence always left a lot to be desired and now it's just awful. While seraching for a replacement I found that most fences are worth almost as much as the saw or more. As a hobbyist, I'm hoping to resolve my fence issue within reason (under $200 if possible). You have always come up with a solution so….... I will go to the well once again. Thanks, Al


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

AGC said:


> *I NEED a replacement fence......Craftsman table saw*
> 
> Although my saw is fine, my fence always left a lot to be desired and now it's just awful. While seraching for a replacement I found that most fences are worth almost as much as the saw or more. As a hobbyist, I'm hoping to resolve my fence issue within reason (under $200 if possible). You have always come up with a solution so….... I will go to the well once again. Thanks, Al


You might want to take a look at Delta's T2 fence. I have seen it available at Lowe's for $150.00 but in checking their web site it is no longer listed. It is available at Amazon.com for $183.00 and has free shipping. If you do a search here you will see several upgrades posted for this fence.

I tried it on my Craftsman saw but when I got it installed the fence sat proud of the table by about 3/8". My saw has stamped aluminum wings. I thought about drilling new mounting holes in the cast iron top and wings for the fence but by the time I redrilled new holes I would have had less than an 1/8" of metal to support the mounting screws in the wings so I opted to return the fence to Lowes. Other LJs have upgraded their fence by drilling out the angle iron of the fence itself to accomodate the existing holes in their Craftsman saws. But then of course if anything went awry then the fence could not be returned. Here is a blog by Jamie outlining the process he used to install the T2 on his Craftsman saw.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

AGC said:


> *I NEED a replacement fence......Craftsman table saw*
> 
> Although my saw is fine, my fence always left a lot to be desired and now it's just awful. While seraching for a replacement I found that most fences are worth almost as much as the saw or more. As a hobbyist, I'm hoping to resolve my fence issue within reason (under $200 if possible). You have always come up with a solution so….... I will go to the well once again. Thanks, Al


check over on woodnet, there's a guy selling a Ridgid fence $100 and he's on long island.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

AGC said:


> *I NEED a replacement fence......Craftsman table saw*
> 
> Although my saw is fine, my fence always left a lot to be desired and now it's just awful. While seraching for a replacement I found that most fences are worth almost as much as the saw or more. As a hobbyist, I'm hoping to resolve my fence issue within reason (under $200 if possible). You have always come up with a solution so….... I will go to the well once again. Thanks, Al


You can make your own if you want. Checkout Hutch's blog about making a TS fence.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

AGC said:


> *I NEED a replacement fence......Craftsman table saw*
> 
> Although my saw is fine, my fence always left a lot to be desired and now it's just awful. While seraching for a replacement I found that most fences are worth almost as much as the saw or more. As a hobbyist, I'm hoping to resolve my fence issue within reason (under $200 if possible). You have always come up with a solution so….... I will go to the well once again. Thanks, Al


Check out brianinpa's workshop

He built the fence on his saw from an article in "Shop Tested Woodworking Tools You Can Make" - a book from the editors of Wood Magazine. I bought a copy and started making the fence to replace one on my old Craftsman 8" table saw. If it ever gets warm again (my shop is in an unheated detached garage), I am going to finish it and blog about it. Total cost was $0 - I had all the stuff laying around the shop.

For my 10" Craftsman, I bought a second-hand Ridgid AC1036 from CL. This is an excellent fence but it is made for 27" tables. The 8" saw only had a 20" table and I despaired of ever finding a fence for it until I ran into brian's solution.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

AGC said:


> *I NEED a replacement fence......Craftsman table saw*
> 
> Although my saw is fine, my fence always left a lot to be desired and now it's just awful. While seraching for a replacement I found that most fences are worth almost as much as the saw or more. As a hobbyist, I'm hoping to resolve my fence issue within reason (under $200 if possible). You have always come up with a solution so….... I will go to the well once again. Thanks, Al


I too suggest making your own. atleast it will cost less and you don't have to stop until you are happy with the results. the only manufactured fences i would truly recommend are the inca systems, and they are much more than 200.
a shop made fence will be more than accurate and acceptable for 95% of tablesaw uses.


----------



## jond (Dec 16, 2008)

AGC said:


> *I NEED a replacement fence......Craftsman table saw*
> 
> Although my saw is fine, my fence always left a lot to be desired and now it's just awful. While seraching for a replacement I found that most fences are worth almost as much as the saw or more. As a hobbyist, I'm hoping to resolve my fence issue within reason (under $200 if possible). You have always come up with a solution so….... I will go to the well once again. Thanks, Al


I bought a Mule Accusquare fence. It's the cheapest way to get past the 25-30" capacity fences that most companies offer. It's a smart design, but not overly complex, and the t-tracks built in mean that most accessories that independent companies make can work out of the box. It is very similar in design to the EZ square fence offered by Peachtree Woodworking (at least from reading the manual of the EZ square).

Installation of the Accusquare on my 113-series Craftsman was straightforward; however you do drill holes in the fence rail, and the accuracy of the fence depends on the straightness of the rail, which can only be checked against a straight edge. I bought one of the cheap Empire ones, and it was difficult to match the straightness of even this cheap straight edge with the rail (using pieces of metal straps as shims for the fence rail). I would encourage you to read other reviews of the Accusquare fence.


----------



## prez (Jan 22, 2009)

AGC said:


> *I NEED a replacement fence......Craftsman table saw*
> 
> Although my saw is fine, my fence always left a lot to be desired and now it's just awful. While seraching for a replacement I found that most fences are worth almost as much as the saw or more. As a hobbyist, I'm hoping to resolve my fence issue within reason (under $200 if possible). You have always come up with a solution so….... I will go to the well once again. Thanks, Al


Yea, go for the mule accusquare system. That's what I bought for my rockwell/beaver TS and have never looked back!!! I love it… see my tablesaw/router reno project.


----------



## roundabout22 (Mar 19, 2007)

AGC said:


> *I NEED a replacement fence......Craftsman table saw*
> 
> Although my saw is fine, my fence always left a lot to be desired and now it's just awful. While seraching for a replacement I found that most fences are worth almost as much as the saw or more. As a hobbyist, I'm hoping to resolve my fence issue within reason (under $200 if possible). You have always come up with a solution so….... I will go to the well once again. Thanks, Al


Thanks for asking this question Al. I inherited an old Rockwell saw. While it's better than my benchtop Ryobi, I haven't been happy wth the fence, and have been wondering what to replace it with. Thanks to your question and jond's response I know what to go with now.


----------

